# § § Altering Swim Trunks: Impossible or Impossibly Easy? § §



## Made in California (May 18, 2010)

Hi everyone on Ask Andy! I normally post in that other forum, however my question is purely of a technical nature and thus I figured it would be better suited here. Without further ado:

I have found a pair of swim trunks that I became infatuated with that I can't find anywhere else. They're pricey, however I'm willing to pay for them as an indulgence of sorts. HOWEVER, they are in all likelihood two sizes (4 American inches) too large. I want to buy these swim trunks, and get them altered. However there is technically no return on swimwear, so I can't just take them to the tailor and see what he says and then return them.

Worthwhile details include: side pockets, internal slip, drawstring waist, and 100% polyester fabric.

Can I buy these swim trunks and then alter them? That is, can I narrow the waist, narrow the internal slip, and insert a smaller drawstring or something? This seems fairly complex and like something even a competent tailor would say he just doesn't feel like doing, even if it is possible. What do you guys think?


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

Swim trunks are a dime a dozen. Fall in love with a pair that fit.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
+1. Excellent advice, sir!


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

Made in California said:


> Hi everyone on Ask Andy! I normally post in that other forum, however my question is purely of a technical nature and thus I figured it would be better suited here. Without further ado:
> 
> I have found a pair of swim trunks that I became infatuated with that I can't find anywhere else. They're pricey, however I'm willing to pay for them as an indulgence of sorts. HOWEVER, they are in all likelihood two sizes (4 American inches) too large. I want to buy these swim trunks, and get them altered. However there is technically no return on swimwear, so I can't just take them to the tailor and see what he says and then return them.
> 
> ...


I HAVE to see a photo of these swim trunks you are willing to go to such lengths to acquire. 

andy b.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Made in California said:


> I normally post in that other forum, however my question is purely of a technical nature and thus I figured it would be better suited here.


That plus the distinct possibility of being swiftly and soundly laughed right off "that other forum," I'd wager.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

No bespoke Speedos?


----------



## Made in California (May 18, 2010)

cmacey said:


> Swim trunks are a dime a dozen. Fall in love with a pair that fit.


I already get a lot of what I wear altered, including 100% of my collared shirts (I am, however, trying to switch over to MTM), so getting swim trunks altered isn't really a big deal I feel. I'll just take them with me next time I go to the tailor with a suit or shirt. Is this even going to be possible though?


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

Did you ask your tailor? He should know what a pair of swim trunks are and if he'd want to do what you're asking. It sounds like a project though. The internal slip, as you call it, is usually some type of mesh polyester. I'm guessing that would almost need to be sewn by hand unless you had the special sewing machine used to manufacture that part. For the actual trunks I don't think you could just take them in in the back, you'd need to reduce the waist size along the side seams, which would mean basically taking the trunks apart.

I'm still waiting for a photo or a link to these swim trunks. I get ideas in my head once in a while as well and just need to buy something, but never with swim trunks. Shoes maybe, or some pants. Or maybe even a nice shirt. 

andy b.


----------



## Made in California (May 18, 2010)

I'm currently living in LA and I've gone to at least 4 different tailors here (although I take most of my things to Paul on Wilshire) so if it's possible I'd be willing to shop around. For example, Paul is reputed to be excellent (and from my experience I tend to agree), however he told me he didn't want to remove a pocket from a cotton dress shirt. It seemed odd, but I realize he's more interested in doing complex stuff like button-holes than possibly ruining a shirt for removing seams.

I figure you're right, it probably would need to be done by hand: I took a 100% polyester polo to Abaya Alterations (old lady who's got extremely affordable prices) and she said because of the material she had to do it all by hand.. however my shirt came out looking great, haha.


----------



## Made in California (May 18, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

100% polyester is a plus?

I see no reason why a tailor wouldn't be able to alter swim trunks. Tailors can take in pants and shorts, so I don't see why swim trunks would pose a problem. Might cost a little more than shorts due to hand work as you mention, but it can almost certainly be done.

Best method is to ask your tailor of choice if he or she would be willing to do it on your next visit before purchasing.


----------

